#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Just bought meself a new windows 8 laptop

## Bettyboo

...actually, I didn't.

I've had a hectic time over the last 2 days; flew from Kathmandu to Muscat to Dohar then back to Bangkok (going back to Muscat in 2 days...) because the wife was unwell, so I had to get some visa stuff done then rush back to bangkjok the quickest route possible...

I had a couple of hours to spare in Muscat, so I went to the local shopping centre. I saw a really nice Dell xps i5 ultrabook running windows 7 for 20,000 baht (reduced from 45,000 baht as it was a display model), in silver, very light, would have done me perfectly! But, I thought that I'd better not be selfish, and I'd rather buy the missus a laptop instead as hers is 4 years old (A Dell 13" that has done really well).

I checked around and found a 14" HP running windows 8, touchscreen for 16000 baht; HP Pavillion TouchSmart 14 Sleekbook 14 - b150se. So I got her that, thinking that electronics are usually cheaper in the middle east (no tax), and she'd mentioned recently that she'd like a touchscreen laptop (probably find this one cheaper in Panthip...  :Smile:  ). But, she doesn't want it because it doesn't have a Thai keyboard (I got her an external keyboard with Thai because she mostly uses it at home and that way works well on the desk). She wants my 2 year old Fujitsu (with Thai keyboard) instead; good luck to her, I've never much liked it and wouldn't buy a Fujitsu again...

So, I've never wanted a Windows 8 or a touchscreen laptop; haven't even taken it out of the box yet, plan to start playing with it a bit later... Any suggestions? How are people finding these windows 8 laptops? I've heard the windows 8 phones are pretty crap...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Stick it in a pint of Guinness an see if its water proof.  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

DON'T BUY THE DELL.

I just had the experience of buying a Dell XPS i7 SSD top-of-the-line everything from Newegg- it was a returned item that was $1370 instead of $2000- it was fucked, as nearly all Dells from that series have been- there's an unfixable defect that means you can't access wifi if you're more than a few feet from the router- do some research- there's a lot of info- my brother is a professional IT geek and he couldn't get it to work- it was returned the next day (and no doubt sold to some other dummy like me/you).

I bought an MSI high-end laptop instead and it's awesome- it moves like lightning.

No matter what you get, download Start8 and you'll get the familiar start button we all know and love- Windows 8 is much less alien with it.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Stick it in a pint of Guinness an see if its water proof.


That's not gonna happen. Although, funnily enough, I nearly bought the Sony (waterproof) tablet with a nice case and keyboard, but thought for the same money a laptop would be a better bet.




> DON'T BUY THE DELL.


Luckily I didn't; seems that fortunate favours the handsome....




> download Start8 and you'll get the familiar start button we all know and love- Windows 8 is much less alien with it.


I'll give that a go, thanks. I've always liked Dell and HP laptops, strange to ehar about the XPS because usually Dell are well designed. I'm so excited (not) by this windows 8 machine that I've been staring at the box all morning, but can't be bothered to o[en it and have a go...

----------


## Exige

> touchscreen laptop


Trouble with a touch screen is your screen will be full of manky finger prints. yuk!

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm used to that with me phone...  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

^^^

It favored you as well, which was lucky... :Wink: 

I couldn't believe it either- I rushed my order as there was just one available, and I did my research later (stupidly not doing it before)- there were scores of the same wifi complaint- when it arrived (at my brother's house in NY- he had a visit to LOS planned and was delivering it) sure enough it was screwed- no fix or update helped- the whole XPS line has the problem- Dell really dropped the ball- I would never buy another one.  HP I'm sure is fine.

Start8 is a must-have- you can try it for free and buy it for five bucks.

----------


## Bettyboo

I've had severl Dell's, they've always been good. I've had several HP work machines, they've always been good too. Much I hate to say it with Failsafe on the thread, I much prefer American designed computers to Asian designed computers...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> That's not gonna happen


After a few pints it will seem like a good idea. :Smile: 

Here's your phone pic that I forgot to post before.

----------


## Bettyboo

Beautiful pic, but probably not so good with the HP laptop.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> But, she doesn't want it because it doesn't have a Thai keyboard


20 baht for a packet of stickers and put them on the keys

----------


## ltnt

> flew from Kathmandu to Muscat to Dohar


Doha not dohar.  Second thread you've used that spelling.  Any particular reason?  I lived there for quite a while and never saw that spelling.

Good by that Dell, btw.  Had a Mac once.  Dumped it as fast as I could.  Ever since its all been Dell.  

In the future with the company up for sale and takeover Dell may have a different sort of engineer.  Most Dell's are manufactured in Malaysia plants these days.  

My old "inspirion 1525," on window's 7 is still plugging along just great.  Trouble free and never a trip to the doctor's office, not even for a check up.  Knock on wood...

Have a good time with your new buy.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 20 baht for a packet of stickers and put them on the keys


That's a good idea; I'll ask her; maybe I'll pop into an HP store, see if they have the same machine, and see what they suggest (a Thaistyle solution perhaps...).




> Doha not dohar


I'm krap at spelling...  :Smile: 




> Good by that Dell


Are you setting me up???  :Smile: 




> Most Dell's are manufactured in Malaysia


OK. My Fujitsu is manufactured in Thailand, I think; they did a cheap range - crap... The cat had a lot of fun pulling each key off the keyboard.




> Have a good time with your new buy.


It's not mine. I'm rather hoping that I don't have to keep it; just swapping everything over from one drive to the next would be a right pain... I was thinking of getting meself a small ultrabook with a 64 or 128 ssd hard drive and get a 1tb external hard drive, maybe just start to use cloud storage more... I reckon a good ultrabook would suit my needs best, although this new HP is quite small - I'm gonna check Google now for reviews...

----------


## Bettyboo

Just looked up reviews on the net, seems I made a good choice; more luck than judgement 0 for a cheap, portable and basic small laptop it comes out well. Now, if I keep it, just a matter of getting used to Win 8 and spending another 4000 baht on Windows Office (is this an annual license fee or is it a one-off cost?).

----------


## Exige

I've made a simple rule. 

Simply avoid anything Bettyboo bought.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I use Classic Shell to take me straight to the desktop and restore the Start button.

If you don't particularly feel the need to splash out on MS Office, try one of the open source alternatives like LibreOffice or Kingsoft Office.

You'll probably find you hardly ever use the touchscreen, although rumours are they are making it a bit more accessible and useful in 8.1.

----------


## jons557

Why buy Office?
The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've heard the windows 8 phones are pretty crap...


I much prefer my WP to the Midget's Galaxy - it's so much easier to use.

But, the WP is a smartphone, the Galaxy is almost a PC.

----------


## alitongkat

interesting, that guys are so prone to frustration/boredom purchases... haha...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ shopping therapy, why can't we have it too?

Marmite, Marmite, Marmite... Windows 'smart'phone, I think not...

Depends what Galaxy she has, they're about 250 to choose from. Should've bought yeeself a Sony Xperia Z; still, don't worry, you can buy the new Sony Hitomi next month - the greatest smartphone the world has ever seen (although you may not be able to put it in your Guinness).

Edit to add: Hitomi may have been some kind of Freudian slip...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ What I mean is, the WP is easier to use as a phone and I prefer the control interface.

The Midget has a Galaxy Grand running the latest flavour of Andriod. For sure it's a great piece of kit, but I just want a phone that I can use as a phone. I suppose that one day I'll actually get a smartphone package!

----------


## Bettyboo

The irony is, Marmers, these smartphones don't function very well as a phone. It's nice to have Line calls free (which you can't on a Windows phone...) and stuff like that, but try speaking to a callcentre or just an average call, and it's usually nigh on impossible...

Of course, my Xperia Z is exceptional with it's HD call function, but your ear swearts like crazy against the glass, and the slab isn't well moulded to one's face; not even a relatively flat face like mine.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Line calls free (which you can't on a Windows phone...)


Can you explain that to this simpleton, please?

----------


## Dillinger

> You'll probably find you hardly ever use the touchscreen


that's true, never use mine, you soon tire of cleaning it and especially lurching forward to touch the screen when you have a mouse

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I'm sure you are right. I got it for the missus, not me; I'd prefer windows 7.




> Can you explain that to this simpleton, please?


Line is the most common chat application that Thais use; I use it every day chatting to me missus whatever country I'm in. It also has a free call facility. I believe, though I may be proved to be wrong here, that it doesn't work on Windows phones.

----------


## Dillinger

Apart from the graphics card,  processor, hard drive, display, screen and battery, it looks alright that laptop

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

A tad harsh. It's fine for writing documents, making presentations, connecting to the internet and speeding extended time on Livejasmin...

----------


## baldrick

samsung series 7 ultra 730U3E-S05DE  should get a haswell very shortly and maybe a geforce 780M to replace that radeon

----------


## Bettyboo

At least 50% of the words in that sentence are ones I don't understand; nonetheless, sounds expensive... Begs the question why you didn't bother to spend some cash and get a decent phablet instead of that plastic bit of Samsung rubbish...  :Smile: 

Here's the baby you need (and only slightly bigger than an ultrabook...):

----------


## baldrick

> to spend some cash and get a decent phablet instead of that plastic bit of Samsung rubbish...


I see that my note 2 is still making you envious

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I believe, though I may be proved to be wrong here, that it doesn't work on Windows phones.


You're wrong.

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^ I'm sure you are right. I got it for the missus, not me; I'd prefer windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> ...


Like Skype then? Not a big loss.

I talk to my wife every day face to face, so not a good reason to not have a windows phone. I could use my tablet if I really had to.

----------


## hazz

^^^^those Sony androids look much more realistic than the Hitachi ones.


Boo, now is not such a great time to buy a laptop.

There is a new intel processor called haswell which is far far more power efficient than the previous generations. Laptops using this processor are coming out rather slowly, possibly because until next month all of the haswell support chips have a small but unfixable hardware fault in them. the haswell laptops I saw in bkk last earlier this month were all a bit doggy in that I could not find the models on the manufactures websites, in hk the range is much better.... I would imaging the same for dubai

I also understand that when windows 8.1 comes out it will support retina type displays properly.

so all in all I don't think its worth buying a laptop, unless you have too, before november.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Boo, now is not such a great time to buy a laptop. There is a new intel processor called haswell which is far far more power efficient than the previous generations.





> so all in all I don't think its worth buying a laptop, unless you have too, before november.


A bit late now! I only need the laptop for very basic functions, so it's not a big deal - my phone probably has more processing power anyways (certainly more than Baldrick's plastic fantastic)...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I see that my note 2 is still making you envious


When you come to upgrade, get the Z Ultra; you can put it in your beer! It doesn't get better than that!




> You're wrong.


I usually am, ask the missus.  :Smile:  Having said that, it didn't work last month on my friend's HTC; maybe they've upgraded Line for Windows phones now.




> I talk to my wife every day face to face, so not a good reason to not have a windows phone. I could use my tablet if I really had to.


It's not a Windows tablet, is it?  :Smile:  I'm working away, as you know (leaving again on Friday), so Line is a really cheap and easy way to keep in contact every day.

----------


## hazz

Boo, I recon a macbook air with haswell processor would be ideal for you. its light, battery lasts forever.... and personally I cannot think of anything to do in an apple shop thats more amusing than to walk in and ask to have it with windows 8. play your cards right and you might manege to put a few staffers in the lonny tunes hospital.

----------


## Bettyboo

> a macbook air with haswell processor


Wouldn't as a matter of principle (and I'm too poor).

Most people I've spoken to with Macs partition their drives and run windows most of the time...

----------


## hazz

samsung do a very similar series 9. I wouldn't recommend a sony

----------


## Bettyboo

Sony laptops are too expensive for their spec, tis true... That's why I got (notice the use of past tense, Hazz!) an HP.

----------


## hazz

Sorry boo, I am not used to you starting threads that end with you buying something rather than procrastinating  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I have pro, procas, procrastee, whatever, somewhat today; I haven't even opened the box; probably find it's empy when I do...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> I see that my note 2 is still making you envious
> 
> 
> When you come to upgrade, get the Z Ultra; you can put it in your beer! It doesn't get better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone called me from Prague on Viber today, first time I've used it. In a crappy zone with poor signal, absolutely crystal clear and no lag.

And it switched to wifi seamlessly when I moved. I was quite impressed.

----------


## jons557

Appears it is supported by Windows phones: 
LINE | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)

----------


## ltnt

> Sorry boo, I am not used to you starting threads that end with you buying something rather than procrastinating


True that is.  Forgot about that factor and no Speedo's either.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Appears it is supported by Windows phones: 
> LINE | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)


I'm sure most W phones have 4G support too...

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'm sure most W phones have 4G support too...


That's bel;ow the belt, Marmite! & untrue...

Unboxed it this moring, spent ages (well, felt like ages) pissing around setting it up - the bloody @ doesn't work on the keyboard, I get a " instead; it's just a s/w fix, but I don't know it on HP (on ASUS it was fn+prtscrn), so if anybody knows - please tell me...  :Smile:  The missus in her wisdom told me to type on the screen, and seemed amused that stupid I hadn't thought aboput that...

At first it was a right pain, although funny when the missus went straight to the camera, clicked on the screen and got a photo of her naked (she was on the waybto the shower) come up on the picture tile; we didn't know how to remove it at first and she was panicking about everyone at work seeing her naked (no, you lot can't, I've deleted it now).

Now in the process of moving files across from my Fujitsu to the HP; should take another couple of hours; I'm using an 8gb memory stick, there must be a better way....  :Smile: 

Thusfar, initially seemed bloody rubbish, but quite quickly I'm getting used to it and may like it ok. Seems a bit stange having all my contacts and stuff linked to google account on the phone, and now all this linked to my hotmail account... I suppose it's easier to stick with one platform. I'll see how it goes, I'll keep all the main s/w legal and paid for, and if it doesn't crash then I might stick with it. Although, if I was buying for me I would've got either an ultrabook or the Xperia Z tablet in a nice case with keyboard (maybe an Ultrabook/chromebook/whateverbook running android would've been good.

But, so far, the Win8 seems fine.

----------


## kingwilly

I got a windows 8.

dont really like it.






> No matter what you get, download Start8 and you'll get the familiar start button we all know and love- Windows 8 is much less alien with it.


Not a bad idea.

----------


## Bettyboo

It is a good idea, but I've already got used to win8 without the start button; once you get over the initial shock and the usual microsoft (apple...) trying to own your entire life..., then it seems fine. I'm quite liking it thusfar.

The HP TouchSmart SleekBook seems fast, smallish (14", not too light...) and an improvement over my 2 year old Fujitsu (very similar i3 processor and 4mb of RAM). Not that much in it. The HP is a nice cheap machine that'll do the basics well with 'some style'. It's not spectacular, but only cost me about 16,000 baht (very similar price to the Fujitsu actually).

----------


## Bettyboo

I wonder if I look in the 'rubbish bin' if I will find those 2 naked snaps? Nope, I'm not gonna do it...

----------


## ltnt

^Oh,oh, conscious got ya?  go ahead nobodies looking...DO IT!!!

----------


## kingwilly

> It is a good idea, but I've already got used to win8 without the start button; once you get over the initial shock and the usual microsoft (apple...) trying to own your entire life..., then it seems fine. I'm quite liking it thusfar.


Ok.

How do you shut down?

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> It is a good idea, but I've already got used to win8 without the start button; once you get over the initial shock and the usual microsoft (apple...) trying to own your entire life..., then it seems fine. I'm quite liking it thusfar.
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> How do you shut down?


I actually had to Google it the first time I had to shut down my laptop running W8- it was ridiculous. :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

Are you gonna make me google it too?

----------


## Bettyboo

Nope. I was foxed, but the missus found it quickly, swipe from the right and click power. Easy.  :Smile: 

I don't see that Win8 is that bad. You have the Androidesque interface that takes you into email, weather, maps, news, etc. Or, one click away you have your workspace desktop. All well and good, thusfar...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Er, what's wrong with the power button then?

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

It might wear out if I use it too much...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ The speed that fukker goes at it should last decades  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> possibly because until next month all of the haswell support chips have a small but unfixable hardware fault in them


only thing I can find is there can be a USB 3 issue when you hibernate and some SSDs which don't follow full spec have issues

is there anything else ?

----------


## FailSafe

> Are you gonna make me google it too?


I thought you were making a joke because you already had tried and (like me) found it was not at all obvious- I didn't realize you actually wanted the info- sorry. :Wink: 

How to, uh, turn Windows 8 off | Microsoft - CNET News

----------


## Bettyboo

Had some compatibility view issues, but have sorted that out now (I think...).

----------


## Bettyboo

This Windows 8 is fine, works well with the touch screen and mouse, but quite poor with the touchpad. Certainly could be improved in some areas and likely will with the new version.

Far more importantly, have you seen the new Sony Xperia Hitomi (or something similar...) mini - I'm gonna get meself one of those!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Perhaps it's a crappy touchpad or it needs calibrating/configuring to your taste.

----------


## Bettyboo

Maybe, but I find that I lose control of the screen with the touchpad; it goes to desktops, aps, tiles when I don't intend it...  :Sad:  No problem when I'm on the touchscreen or mouse.

This s/w is ok. I was thinking about getting a win8 phone and syncing everything up closely, but I do prefer the android platform for the phone.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Maybe, but I find that I lose control of the screen with the touchpad; it goes to desktops, aps, tiles when I don't intend it...


Stop tapping it with your thumb accidentally.

----------


## Bettyboo

I got a wonderful new device, it's called a wireless mouse. It works very well, and as I'm using the laptop on a decent sized desk, don't need the silly little touchpad - otherwise can use the screen... easy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I got a wonderful new device, it's called a wireless mouse. It works very well, and as I'm using the laptop on a decent sized desk, don't need the silly little touchpad - otherwise can use the screen... easy.


Then, if you can, disable it through the BIOS. One less driver to load.

----------


## Bettyboo

If it can be done Árry, I can...  :Smile: 

(was that Bios or Vios? If Bios, then are we talking yoghurts here?)

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> possibly because until next month all of the haswell support chips have a small but unfixable hardware fault in them
> 
> 
> only thing I can find is there can be a USB 3 issue when you hibernate and some SSDs which don't follow full spec have issues
> 
> is there anything else ?



Yes the USB3 issue, didn't know about the SSD issue. Personally I don't really see either as being a serious problem.... unless one already has an expensive pen drive/SSD that won't work with it.

I'm planning on getting one in the next month or so; I am about to have a need to run a hypervisor on to of a hypervisor... which haswell will let you do properly

----------


## baldrick

> I am about to have a need to run a hypervisor on to of a hypervisor


a VM inside a VM ?  will they let you cross the beams like that ?

I had read a while ago that when you tried to do that with virtuabox it would come up with a message

"and you just had to try it didn't you"

----------


## hazz

There are a couple of reasons why you would want to do what at first glance is a rather silly thing, and I belive haswell is the first desktop processor to let you cross those beams.

In my case, I need to build a virtual test lab and some of the vm's will be compute nodes with their own hypervisor.

The other case is some rather clever security software by a company called bromium, they use a hypervisor to create micro vm's where each web page in a browser, each document is in its own vm isolated from the rest of the computer. don't stop attacks, but does rather deaden what a hacker can achieve with a successfully attack. 
Obviously this works well on physical desktops on tin.... but for a desktop or server thats a vm.... well your suddenly into two layers of hypervisor

----------


## BigRed

> Maybe, but I find that I lose control of the screen with the touchpad; it goes to desktops, aps, tiles when I don't intend it... No problem when I'm on the touchscreen or mouse.


I get that as well. I updated the driver, got more multi-touch gestures but still flaky. I've got some software that lets me use my windows phone as a remote touchpad, very flash but not really useful.

Anyway, shudown = briefly press power button, hibernate = close lid....simple.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Maybe, but I find that I lose control of the screen with the touchpad; it goes to desktops, aps, tiles when I don't intend it... No problem when I'm on the touchscreen or mouse.
> 
> 
> I get that as well. I updated the driver, got more multi-touch gestures but still flaky. I've got some software that lets me use my windows phone as a remote touchpad, very flash but not really useful.
> 
> Anyway, shudown = briefly press power button, hibernate = close lid....simple.


Or use power settings and do it however you want to.

----------


## Bettyboo

Yep, powering off works very well.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> they use a hypervisor to create micro vm's where each web page in a browser, each document is in its own vm isolated from the rest of the computer. don't stop attacks, but does rather deaden what a hacker can achieve with a successfully attack.


I though some sing researcher had demonstrated last year a successful attack on a hypervisor - called red pill or blue pill

----------


## Bettyboo

I have windows 7 at work, but I can't use it - so 1975...

Windows 8 with a touchscreen is the finest os yet devised. Fullstop. Ooooo you non believers...  :Sad:

----------


## ltnt

> Sony Xperia Hitomi


Is this the new MI3?  What's the price?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The MI3 is a Xiaomi device that will cost ~$330 and has a brilliant spec for the price.

----------


## ltnt

> The MI3 is a Xiaomi device that will cost ~$330 and has a brilliant spec for the price.


More info if you've got it? I saw a small presentation (infomercial) on Bloomberg this a.m. seems they have made quite a breakthrough in costs and performance.

----------


## Butterfly

> I have windows 7 at work, but I can't use it - so 1975...
> 
> Windows 8 with a touchscreen is the finest os yet devised. Fullstop. Ooooo you non believers...


proof that Win8 is for tards,

Harry will be proud,

----------


## Bettyboo

^if you're using it on a non-touchscreen computer, Paps, then yes it will be shite...

On a small laptop/ultrabook/tablet, win8 is very good; much better than win 7. It comes down to what you're using it for... The tiles are easily customized, so I end up with a homescreen that is similar to my Android homescreen, with all the apps I use (mediamonkey, Line, Skype, email, crome, etc, as well as word, PP, etc); then I can push the desktop icon and get into my workspace - I likes it...  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

stick to phones, most women don't know how to use a computer, so why do you need a workspace ?

----------


## Bettyboo

After the complete flop of the new Samsung watch (because it's crap and cheaply made, as every review has stated...), here is a decent smartwatch, known as the Sakura:



reviews.cnet.com/watches-and-wrist-devices/*sony-smartwatch-2*/4505...




(I'm thinking that I may be able to get a job with Sony in the marketing section; more specifically the product naming section).

----------


## Butterfly

^ crap !!!

jesus, you are really attracted to shit !!!

----------


## Bettyboo

I don't really see much point in the watches at this moment in time, won't be getting one.

I like the smartphone for: email, news and sport updates, chat to the missus on Line, navigate function, checking train/bus routes, camera and video, alarm clock, calendar, checking ban details, listening to uk radio stations, playing music on planes and buses, and sometimes, not too often..., making a call. They are very useful. Not sure I need the watch though. 

The laptop is more useful for: writing documents, checking Hitomi's facebook page and pictures, sending emails.

& the Kindle is great for reading.

Different devices for different functions. I'm thinking that an idea situation might be: a top end, but smallish phone (maybe the new Sony Xperia Z mini) with great camera functionality; maybe 4.3", a high powered tablet with a keyboard (10"), maybe the Sony Xperia Z tablet or a nice ASUS or even a Windows 8 tablet; a big screen or TV to connect to at home for films/vdo, youtube (although Youtube has got much worse since Google took over, and it's a problem with Windows 8!); lastly, a workstation at work. Job done.

I saw a woman using one of the 7"tablets as a phone a couple of days ago. I couldn't help meself but start laughing...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^if you're using it on a non-touchscreen computer, Paps, then yes it will be shite...


Are you fucking joking, Buttplug is still using Win XP without a service pack, and IE6 to surf his gay porn sites.

He'll probably upgrade to Vista when XP has gone rancid.

 :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> I like the smartphone for: email, news and sport updates, chat to the missus on Line, navigate function, checking train/bus routes, camera and video, alarm clock, calendar, checking ban details, listening to uk radio stations, playing music on planes and buses, and sometimes, not too often..., making a call. They are very useful. Not sure I need the watch though.


Are you sure you're not an American?

----------


## Butterfly

> Are you sure you're not an American?


he is an American woman, worst of the worst, entitled, indecisive, and overly superficial and materialistic, not to mention dumb when it comes to understanding electronics and car things

----------


## Butterfly

> He'll probably upgrade to Vista when XP has gone rancid.


why would XP go rancid ? Win8 will be gone before it even started, nobody is upgrading to that joke of OS, like Vista

why do you think Balmer resigned ? he fucked up everything for the last 10 years, and calling it quit. The company, like Apple, has no credible tech plans for the future. Maybe they will become a game tech company and Apple a music distributor company  :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> he is an American woman, worst of the worst, entitled, indecisive, and overly superficial and materialistic, not to mention dumb when it comes to understanding electronics and car things


A bit harsh there Butter's.  Betty is the ultimate consumer no doubt about it.  He's the one all the consumer polls are aimed at.  Betty forms our world opinion, likes and dislikes, virtually everything in the consumer world.

Fooking great ain't it?

----------


## Butterfly

^ I bet he clicks on every FB "like" buttons he comes across on the web

----------


## ltnt

> I bet he clicks on every FB "like" buttons he comes across on the web


No he wouldn't actually sign up for FB would he?

----------


## Bettyboo

What's wrong with Facebook, and Twitter for that matter...

Maybe a TD allstars Twitter page would be a fine idea? Paps, you're a twit, so sign up.

----------


## ltnt

^Not until I get the Mongolians e-mail address and phone number...maybe...

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm, we're still friends and I might go back to Mongolia one day. Anyways, you were insulting to her looks not so long ago!

Did I mention the story of when I took her to a pole dancing club (she looked very nice in a micro skirt). We both enjoyed the evening very much... Actually, I had a 7am flight from Heathrow for some meetings in Amsterdam; missed that flight...

----------


## ltnt

You bastard!!! Now I'm really having difficulty with the four sisters and their mother...micro skirt...pole dancing in the same sentence...I apologies I won't ever look at her from the side view...full frontal only...

----------


## Bettyboo

There were some good parts to the evening: when a naked Japanese dancer straddled the GF; when said Japanese dancer tried to put her hand up the GFs skirt; when said Japanese dancer got a slap from the GF... Perhaps my favourite was when me and the GF went through rounds of choosing a lapdancer for each other. Then, when we got home, o, probably shouldn't talk about that  :Smile: 

More importantly, when is the Xperia Z1 mini coming out?

----------


## baldrick

this is the laptop dancing thread

Gigabyte Ultrablade P35K review - hands on | Expert Reviews

go back to the android thread to talk about your hee to mee amulet

----------


## Bettyboo

^too big. 2.2kg", hardly an Ultrabook...

Nice to see that the Aussies are using English mags to get proper high quality reviews...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> ^too big. 2.2kg"


swap the spinning disk for another ssd and remove the DVD and it would probably come in under 2kg

----------


## Bettyboo

2kg ultrabook...  :Sad:

----------


## ltnt

> when a naked Japanese dancer straddled the GF;


Hummm, was she up for it?  No pictures I suppose?




> Japanese dancer tried to put her hand up the GFs skirt;
> 
> Stopped when she discovered the object undisclosed here about the Mongolian shemale?
> 
>  When said Japanese dancer got a slap from the GF... 
> Nice, now we're talking...Sado...from Hokaido?
> 
> Perhaps my favourite was when me and the GF went through rounds of


Buying each other Mongolian beef dishes and then spreading yak juice all over our bodies while sliding about the pole dancers dance floor as the Japanese dancer tries to catch us...




> Then, when we got home,


The best is always left to the last...we fell into a drunk induced stupor on the yak fur before the burning fire...

As Terry 57 says so often, "What good is a thread without pic.'s?"

Nice post Betty, I bet that Japanese dancer is still there?

----------


## Bettyboo

I don't know, I haven't been back to check; it was 15 years ago, so I doubt she looks as good as she did then...

----------


## ltnt

^Probably wears spandex now...

----------


## Butterfly

she probably cut her penis now, not much value she has

----------


## ltnt

> she probably cut her penis now, not much value she has


How's that again Butterfly?

----------


## Bettyboo

> she probably cut her penis now, not much value she has


She was naked, I had a look - there wasn't a penis. But, you can dream, Paps...

----------


## Butterfly

> there wasn't a penis


it was inside your mouth, of course you couldn't see it

----------


## ltnt

^ Now why are you going there Butterfly?  No need for that, this is a family show.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Now why are you going there Butterfly?  No need for that, this is a family show.


It's your fault for getting the retarded cum guzzler all excited innit?

----------


## ltnt

> It's your fault for getting the retarded cum guzzler all excited innit?


Yup!  Damm proud of it as well.  Scum talk brings out the best in butterfly.  One of the most prolific poo stuffer's in Asia I would guess.

He's jealous of Bettyboos abilty to sniff out quail in almost any circumstance and hates to be upstaged by Bettyboo's ability to actually produce living proof of his escapades although only pictorial in nature.

I wish Boo would post more photo threads of his tour de Force through his youth in Mongolia.  I have an addictive personality you see and his Mongo bird was how to put it? Simply delightful to view and causes me many sleepless nights and has ruined many old socks and skivvies while in dreamland.

----------


## Bettyboo

^take care with those socks...

Now, win8: VPN suggestions?

----------


## Bettyboo

Bloody IE has gone all backwards now, win7 style...  :Sad:  I like the touchscreen IE options (like flicking the screen to get the last page, nice fullscreen size, etc), but it seems to have gone... Time to piss around in settings...

It keeps loading IE as if I'm clicking from the desktop rather than the tile (which I prefer; totally different IE experience)

----------


## Butterfly

love the way retards struggle with their PCs  :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ ok, Paps... Remember this:

----------


## baldrick

^ the fabled registry switch

I never knew it had been photographed in the wild

----------


## harrybarracuda

A truly magic moment that.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

you know, simple minds are amused with simple things  :Smile: 

guilty on all accounts  :Wink:

----------


## Bettyboo

I hope that thread, and particularly that snippet, are in the _TD Hall of Fame_.

----------


## Bettyboo

Windows 8 laptop with touchscreen is........ pointless.

After 1 month, or so, of use, I have come to the conclusion that win8 on a laptop is useless to me. I'm sitting back typing for work, using the mouse, I don't touch the screen - win8 is basically designed for touchscreens. It's uncomfortable to put on my lap, so you can't use it like a tablet.

win8 might be ok in a tablet with a keyboard that you usually use as a tablet but sometimes want to do work applications on and use a laptop style machine.

If you want a work laptop then get a non-touchscreen with win 7. If you wanna piss around in a variety of ways then get a tablet (Android or iTard). If you're in the middle then I'd suggest the ASUS transformer or Microsoft surface 2 if you love MS - but the screens are too small for desktop work.

This laptop cost me about 16,000 baht. The screen is of a poor quality for watching videos. I could've got a better machine without touchscreen running windows 7. Or, a nice tablet with a k/b. If buying again, I'd get a cheap desktop  (i3; 500gb hard drive) spending extra money to get a nice quality big screen and a decent quality portable drive. 

We live and learn...

----------


## harrybarracuda

You suck at buying technology.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^my phone is bloody good! The xperia z1 for 16,000 baht is an excellent buy. 

My Beats Pill is a good little speaker, not the best for the money, but the best I could get in Muscat for the money!

The missus' S2 was a reasonable buy 2 years ago.

The last laptop, Fujitsu wasn't great. Before that I had 2 Dell Inspirons and they were both good (the missus is still using both of them in a Borgesque hybrid manner...  :Smile: 

This laptop is ok, but with no serial port and a poor screen, I could've got better. I'm paying for the touchscreen and win8 that I don't need/use.

A basic i3 Dell inspiron with serial port for 14,000 baht would have been fine. When the house is done, I'll get a desktop and a nice screen.

I'm not going with the z1 until the price drops a lot, even then I don't need a new phone for another 12 months or so...  :Smile:  I'll buy the z2.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> even then I don't need a new phone for another 12 months or so..


What happens to your phones Betty that they require replacement every 12 months ...or so?

----------


## Butterfly

> After 1 month, or so, of use, I have come to the conclusion that win8 on a laptop is useless to me. I'm sitting back typing for work, using the mouse, I don't touch the screen - win8 is basically designed for touchscreens. It's uncomfortable to put on my lap, so you can't use it like a tablet.


told you so, you simpleton retard




> We live and learn...


but you don't, that's the problem, you keep repeating the same mistakes over and over

buy a fucking iPad and be done with it, your brain is too small to be used on anything bigger than an iPad

----------


## Bettyboo

> What happens to your phones Betty that they require replacement every 12 months


Well, if the top end phone is replaced/updated every 6 months by the manufacturers then how am I gonna keep up if I have a phone that's a year or 18 months old? The iPhone has changed shades twice in that time!




> your brain is too small to be used on anything bigger than an iPad


You may be right, I think I'm starting to understand.

Should I buy an iPhone 5s first?

----------


## Butterfly

> Should I buy an iPhone 5s first?


depends how gay or brain dead you are,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Should I buy an iPhone 5s first?
> 
> 
> depends how gay or brain dead you are,


Already got yours then Buttplug?

 :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

To be fair to iApple, the 5s, like the 5 and 4s and... are good phones. They are not good value for money, and they are not the best phones. But, I wouldn't mind having a 5s. The problem is the price. For a 5s with the storage I want, it'd be 35,000 baht - my xperia z, which is better, is quite literally half that price!

iApple: less costs more (much more)...

----------


## ltnt

> The problem is the price. For a 5s with the storage I want, it'd be 35,000 baht - my xperia z, which is better, is quite literally half that price!


Simple solution Betty.  Sign up for another year in the Sand Box.  You certainly are an "Addictive Personality."

----------


## Bettyboo

^I'm bored rigid here - starting to think how I can escape...  :Sad: 

I'm not sure I can make it to Xmas, never mind June. Another year, no thank you.

----------


## Cujo

> ^I'm bored rigid here - starting to think how I can escape... 
> 
> I'm not sure I can make it to Xmas, never mind June. Another year, no thank you.


Go to the marketet and get an AK47 and go out in the desert and blow some camels away, that should help to relieve the boredom.

----------


## Bettyboo

^but I might hit a goat by mistake; I would never be able to live with meself...

Not keen on Camels.

----------


## Cujo

> ^but I might hit a goat by mistake; I would never be able to live with meself...


Fuck the goats,.....oh yes,.... sorry.......

----------


## ltnt

> I'm bored rigid here


I had the same problem, but I found that females like to go shopping and very often they too are "bored stiff!"  Not bragging, but female companionship can make a difference in the quality of life for single status in Muslim countries.

I suggest option one, markets or shopping centers, 2. hospital staff, 3. Girls who either work in shops, restaurants or maids. 4. Bored stiff Housewife's.

You will be surprised at how much is available to the right approach.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ but I'm old, fat, ugly, and have a shite personality. (personal hygiene is poor too)

----------


## ltnt

> but I'm old, fat, ugly, and have a shite personality. (personal hygiene is poor too)


That may be a drawback....in that case, diet and exercise...I don't mean elbow exercise either...next off-shore job is definitely Mongolia for you.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I did stay in good shape in Mongolia, funnily enough...

Now, who wants to buy a very nice HP win8 14" touchscreen laptop with a very handy Arabic keyboard? Say 12,000 baht and it's yours.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^200 baht and you keep it! :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^hmmmm

I'll take the 200 baht.  :Smile:

----------

